# Car Lift Services



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

I will be staying in Dubai, but working in Sharjah (dont ask why)
Till i get my driving license, I will need car lift or some other service for daily travel for work and back.

Any advice? I checked online, and quite a few car lifting companies were mentioned.
Anyone ever tried any?

Thanks 

Regards
Bilal


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Somebody?? Anybody ?


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

Try Dubizzle. Lots of car sharing and car lifts run by private individuals being advertised there.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DubaiResident said:


> Try Dubizzle. Lots of car sharing and car lifts run by private individuals being advertised there.


Illegally?


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

I will be staying legally and will require legal car lifting services!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bilbafta said:


> I will be staying legally and will require legal car lifting services!!


Yes - they are called taxis!


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Lol..shared taxis? Am pretty sure..dubai to sharjah n back will cost me a lot !!!


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

bilbafta said:


> Lol..shared taxis? Am pretty sure..dubai to sharjah n back will cost me a lot !!!


Shared Taxi's are also illegal and result in fines for the taxi driver.

Taxi's are the only legal car lifting service available. You could take a metro to the far end of Dubai and then get a taxi from there to save some money or you could just get off your high horse and look for a shared pickup/drop service on Dubizzle without complaining about whether it is legal or not.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Oo..thanks  nice idea


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Here is some more relevant information that may help you!
14,000 Dubai residents use registered car pools | GulfNews.com
Cheers
Steve


----------

